# custom stencils needed



## craigaw (Jan 22, 2015)

basically ive had a go using some software i found on the internet and corel but i just cant seem to get it to work. i dont need anything too fancy, just multi sized stones in some text, know anywhere to get them custom?
cheers


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

I can help. 
Just sent you a PM.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't quite understand the stone thing but I can vector for screenprinting or whatever about whatever you come up with.. charge $25.00 per hour and can do most jobs in an hour.. look me up and email me what you are after exactly? [email protected]


----------

